# Want Posi in my 96 F-250....What and where to buy???



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

I want to put a posi unit in my 1996 Ford F-250 for easier plowing this winter. It is the factory heavy rear, but am unsure of what rear it is exactly. I'm sure someone here knows.... I want to put a posi in and need to know what and where to buy this...... If more info is needed to identify "my rear", I'll be more than happy to............

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!  

Chris


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You talking like a limited slip or and actual locker?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a limited slip......


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

You have a Sterling 10.25" rearend, if it has the hubs sticking out past the rear brake drums then it is a "full floater" (heavy duty) if it doesn't have the hubs sticking out then it is a "semi floater" (lighter duty). Aubrun Gear makes a great limited slip, that is the only one that comes to mind at the moment I know that there are others, just let me sleep on it and I will try and post back tomorrow. Another thing that you may want to think about is either an air locker or electronic locker.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for posting Team_Yamaha..... My truck does have the hubs that stick out "full floater". I'll e-mail auburn and see what is available. Did Ford put a limited slip in these trucks as an option? If they did, I guess I could get one from Ford..... I know my truck would be more "usefull" for this winter if I can put a limited slip in it. I do appreciate your help......

Later,
Chris


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i just went through the same thing. what i did might be more than you want to spend. all said and done 1300 bucks. but i have the best of both worlds ARB air locker it's open till you flip switch then it is locked. and team yamaha is right it is the ford 10.25 either semi float or full float.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes Ford did offer a limited slip diff in the full floater. Almost every PSD 250,350 w/4.11's I have ever seen has had one. Mine has one in it. Heck, I will sell ya mine if you want it w/a new set of friction and steel plates too. Its in a 96 F250 PSD 4x4


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Ggg6. Yeah my truck is gas. I'd really feel better if it had a limited slip in it. I'd definitely be interested in your limited slip. What is the reason you are selling it?

Chris


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Ggg6...... PM sent....

Thanks..


----------

